# For the Hog Hunters: opinions on sow in heat spray/scents? I.e. Hog bomb?



## DocHarkins127

So I was wondering what you guys think about attractant sprays like Code Blue for hogs? I've also used hog bomb before but I didn't notice any effect..also do you guys know when hogs actually go in heat? I've seen sows with new litters in late spring/early summer but I've never actually figured out when they go in heat. They have two litters a year...so this must mean they come in season twice a year..?


----------



## Telum Pisces

In my little experience, either rotten/sour corn or something very strong sweet smelling attractant made for deer brings them in from a mile away. Never tried anything you've mentioned.


----------



## DocHarkins127

Yeah hog bomb (makers of the buck bomb) makes a sweet corn scent that works pretty good..


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Corn, water, yeast, and a 5 gallon bucket is all you need to attract them.


----------



## DocHarkins127

Yeah I've used corn before, I'm just getting opinions on the artificial scents. mainly for a buddy of mine who bought some and wants to use it and I'm trying to figure out when they actually go in heat so I can tell him when to use it (it's sow in heat urine). He's going to be hunting public land in NE Georgia and he can't bait them so corn is out of the equation


----------



## yankee cousin

*Had a buddy use one...*

and it stunk up the whole darn swamp for about a month! Once he "pops smoke", better hope the wind doesn't change :no:


----------



## DocHarkins127

Are you referring to the sow in heat urine? Yeah that sh*t stanks!!! Lol


----------



## Rod Hardy

Hogs do not have so called "rut", healthy Sows usually come in heat about every 21 days. A Sounder that has several Sows or Gilts will usually have a Boar Hog check them every 2 or 3 days. Once a Sow/Gilt does come in Heat she'll stay for about 3 days if not bred She'll Cycle again in 3 weeks. Big Boars/Barrs are often times Loners so Trails and Rubs are Good Locations to Find Them, Most of the Time using Bait you are Feeding Sows and Pigs. JMO


----------



## DocHarkins127

Rod Hardy said:


> Hogs do not have so called "rut", healthy Sows usually come in heat about every 21 days. A Sounder that has several Sows or Gilts will usually have a Boar Hog check them every 2 or 3 days. Once a Sow/Gilt does come in Heat she'll stay for about 3 days if not bred She'll Cycle again in 3 weeks. Big Boars/Barrs are often times Loners so Trails and Rubs are Good Locations to Find Them, Most of the Time using Bait you are Feeding Sows and Pigs. JMO


 
Thanks! I've looked everywhere thrying to find an answer like that...I knew gilts reach maturity around 3 months but that's interesting..so it's safe to assume that there are always sows in heat (albeit a short amount of time) but that's really helpful..thanks man!


----------



## Wild Injun

We kill a lot of hogs and very rarely do you kill a sow that is not bred. sometimes they will have a young litter with them and be full of babies inside. Also the other poster is correct 95% of the time if you see a lone hog it is going to be a boar. and usually moving along at a pretty decebt pace.


----------



## delta dooler

Ive done a pile of hog hunting the past 15 years, and have tried a bunch of different stuff in attempts to attract them, some days you would think they are the dumbest animal on earth and some days you would think they were the smartest ! 

In my opinion most of the stuff you can buy off the shelf "hormone, in heat, anything but food scent" actually spooks alot game, be it hogs or deer, when they smell something that is not natural in the woods they haul ass the other direction. For me, ive had my best luck baiting them and thats it.


----------



## CatCrusher

delta dooler said:


> Ive done a pile of hog hunting the past 15 years, and have tried a bunch of different stuff in attempts to attract them, some days you would think they are the dumbest animal on earth and some days you would think they were the smartest !
> 
> In my opinion most of the stuff you can buy off the shelf "hormone, in heat, anything but food scent" actually spooks alot game, be it hogs or deer, when they smell something that is not natural in the woods they haul ass the other direction. For me, ive had my best luck baiting them and thats it.


BINGO. Corn and water is all you need. Te way it's been lately all you need is the corn and a mudhole.


----------



## DocHarkins127

sbarrow said:


> BINGO. Corn and water is all you need. Te way it's been lately all you need is the corn and a mudhole.


 
Right, I know how to bait them, but my buddy is going to be hunting them on public land (WMA) in Georgia so he can't bait. Thanks though guys and I agree, in my experience with hogs, big boars almost always travel alone


----------



## delta dooler

DocHarkins127 said:


> Right, I know how to bait them, but my buddy is going to be *hunting them on public land* (WMA) in Georgia so he can't bait. Thanks though guys and I agree, in my experience with hogs, big boars almost always travel alone


something else Ive done while hunting WMA's, while it wasnt legal to bait on the WMA"s I hunted, I would bring a bag of corn meal with me and disperse it where it couldnt be seen, puts out more odor than whole kernal corn IMO and will have em searching for the source. 

is it ethical? maybe not, is it baiting? yes, will it keep you from getting caught baiting? I think so, will it attract the pigs? YES! :thumbsup:


----------



## DocHarkins127

Lol I like your style my friend. We have used old produce scraps before for hogs and they tore it up, it was just kind of nerve wracking bc you were spending as much time scanning for Game Wardens as you were pigs!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

I usually don't fish the pier, but when I do, I slap a pier rat ! 

Lol I like your style my friend. :thumbsup:


Good stuff! soured corn is the way to go, or corn meal as above, or Peanut butter, or an oil/diesel soaked rub (couple nails and 1/2 a roll of hemp rope is cheap) - reapply every 4-6 weeks . LOVE hog hunting and the meat is outstanding.
Good Hunting!


----------



## DocHarkins127

I'll have to try that man and yeah wild pork is the other white meat lol. I love to shank em and I love to eat em too. Really wanting to kill a sho' nuff wall hanger boar this year


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

DocHarkins127 said:


> I love to shank em and I love to eat em too. Really wanting to kill a sho' nuff wall hanger boar this year


Never shanked one, but if i did it'd have to be a long sharp knife or spear, and a real steady held hog! ...might need a fresh pair of drawers too.
I made a nice European mount with about 4in. cutters and 1in. or so wetters. Cracked him cold thru the head with an .06; dirt nap means not having to follow a trail and possibly get hurt. My favorite are small groups (sounders) of 80-100#ers; have many 2kills, and 1 3kill from these...but if I only get 1, that makes for a good day too.
Good Luck and Good Hunting!


----------

